# first appointment at Care manchester



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
we are going for our first appointment with egg share coordinator tomorrow and I just wondered what to expect, and if any one can can recall if there were any questions they had wished they had asked - I know my head will be full of everything and I will probably forget what I wanted to ask - so i want to make a list tonight.  

any ideas? and cani join your general egg share chat?

ta x lou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lou

Sorry i cant help with ur question about what to expect

just wanted to say  honey

and feel free to join the girls on the egg share chat thread

Your more than welcome 

Emilyxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry i cant offer and advice but i will be looking for advice from u after u have ur intial consultation cos i have mine next week    I will be looking out for ur post so i can hear all about it hun wishing u all the best and hope it goes well!!!
love kelly


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
thanks for your posts,
well went today, it was just the chat with the egg share coordinator - our appointment with consultant is 22 May.  The meeting today went fine.  We saw Caroline and she was really nice and reassuring, talked us through the procedure and then asked my medical history and went through a genetic questionaire.  One thing I didnt like that she told me was they had a waiting list for people wanting sperm donors and they couldnt get hold of any.  
so Kelly,  do you go for your first consultation with dr next week - you might be telling me what to expect ! 

good luck anyway - keep me informed
lou x


----------

